# GAME THREAD: Lakers 106, Rockets 99 (Final - Double Overtime)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Rockets at Lakers (February 18, 7:30 p.m. PST)*

TNT's extensively ridiculous hype on this game might all be for naught, as Yao has hit the "rookie wall" and Shaq may not even play, as both his knee and toe are acting up.

The Rockets are really struggling at this point in the season, and it doesn't appear that they are going to make the playoffs...Golden State is coming on strong.

The Lakers, without Shaquille O'Neal, are their own horrible 3-9 selves, and...

(1) ...are not a championship team...
(2) ...are not a playoff team...
(3) ...are not even a mediocre lottery team...

...they are a very bad lottery team.

If Shaq plays, Lakers have a real shot at winning.

If Shaq doesn't play, I won't even bother watching, because it is excessively frustrating for me to watch this unmitigated crap.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Shaq plays...the Lakers have a shot at winning and tying the Rockets for the 8th seed.

If he doesn't...it's pretty much a loss before the game even starts.


----------



## Pat13nt1y Wa1t1ng (Feb 8, 2003)

I hope they won't let Steve Francis torch them again like he did the last time he played them


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LOL, that would be hillarious if Shaq doesn't play. I've never seen any cable or network station hype a regular season game this way. "Legendary"???


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It won't be hilarious to me...we'll in all liklihood by 26-26, and we won't be tied with Houston for the 8th seed.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We almost beat the Rockets without Shaq earlier....Shaq is playing like a whale right now anyway. He looks so fat it is disgusting..must be his wife's cooking. We can beat them without Shaq if PJ will just play Shaw!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0217/1510376.html

Looks like Shaq will not play tonight and Kobe is probable for playing. IMO, if you guys didn't win with Shaq vs. Houston, then I don't think you can win against the same team *without* Shaq.

I guess we'll see.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OH NO!  :upset:


----------



## BillWalton (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> OH NO!  :upset:


Don't moan. I think that Kobe won't let the Lakers lose 3 straight and more importantly back to .500 and 2 games behind the Rockets.

I think that Francis is gonna run out of rocket fuel tonight :yes: 

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Kobe will have a HUMOUNGASSIVE game today and the Lakers will win


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Kobe will have a HUMOUNGASSIVE game today and the Lakers will win


I'm with you on this KABI, Kobe going All-Ballz out tonight :clap:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

wasn't this games suppose to be on ESPN?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

AHH, I see Shaq is not playing so they hide it on TNT.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe just banged on Ming and I'm loving it!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Sheesh, they were playing so well...good team defense, good team offense...I was impressed.

Then they went to absolute sleep in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers shot their wad and blew a 12-point lead in the fourth...Kobe is out of control, trying to do too much on a bum knee.

Overtime.

It don't look promising, Laker fans.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Kobe is out of control, trying to do too much on a bum knee.


I think Kobe gets more criticism than George Bush. But not from me, I'll give him more credit than most. His effort with the bum leg is more than I can say for Shaq who's pride not injury keep him from playing in this one.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Ming just fouled out*

bad call. that's gonna cost LA the game.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

payback for lakers, madsen for academy award


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Ut oh! the refs just made up for it.

LA has life

WHeeeeeeeeeew

Kobe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eat that Haters!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The refereeing in this game is just plain awful.

Three bad calls against the Lakers, two bad calls against the Rockets. All in crunch time.

The NBA really does need to upgrade it's referee crews.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

MAD DAWG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pat13nt1y Wa1t1ng (Feb 8, 2003)

Madsons playin very well:yes:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*what's up haters!*

Offensive foul. LA ball

Ooooooooooh Yeah!

Kobe time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yo Damian you have to have Madsen as Co player of the game with Kobe!!!!

Best performance by Mad Dog ever!!!!!!!!!!!!

That foul he drew on Ming saved the game.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh that's it buddy! game over.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*and the crowd chants*

MVP, MVP, MVP, MVP!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Two overtimes, and one team doesn't even break 100?

Gotta miss eighties' NBA...everyone's just sloppy now.

And the officiating was horrible on both ends. They should give Riley and Cuban refunds for this entire year.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

that, ladies and gents, was officially the first time i have EVER cheered for the Lakers. nice win.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Can't ever criticize Kobe, He suits up plays on a bad wheel and makes no excuses. He's playing with 4 guys who couldn't start for half the teams in the league. I don't care if he shoots 50 times. The role guys often don't step up. Fish played well, Mad dog was going mad and everyone else played okay. Kobe is laying it on the line evey night. He played good defense and still got 7 assists. I have no complaints. I won't criticize Shaq because over his 11 year career he's had no habit of gold bricking it so I won't blame a guy who's injured. 

Kobe is the leagues best player, the leagues most spectacular player, and now showing he's one of the league's toughest. 

That dunk on Yao was lovely I don't collect posters not since I was a small kid but I would get that one. 

When Yao gets a little stronger watch-out.

Kenny Smith and Charles Barkley are morons.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Rudy is crazy!!!!!!!!!!! old fat Rice got 41 mins but Posey only got 23?? and Griffin only 17?? WTF??? thats why Yao was foul out, NO D IN THE PAINT!!!!! the Rockets could had this one...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sorry I disagree.

A player as talented as Kobe is capable of making role players look like all-stars. A couple of times at the end of the 4th Kobe turned to go to the basket and Horry and Fox were wide open at the 3 point line and Kobe didn't even look at them. On one play he dribbled off his leg or something, the ball went to Fish who took 3 dribbles in and elevated over Francis for a J.

Getting your teamates involved also helps your team defensively. It's very hard to get hyped when you're standing around watching Kobe dribble everywhere.

The kid had a great game, but he didn't play smart at times.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Sorry I disagree.
> 
> A player as talented as Kobe is capable of making role players look like all-stars. A couple of times at the end of the 4th Kobe turned to go to the basket and Horry and Fox were wide open at the 3 point line and Kobe didn't even look at them. On one play he dribbled off his leg or something, the ball went to Fish who took 3 dribbles in and elevated over Francis for a J.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself...Kobe *needs* to dish the ball out; just look what can happen:

(1) Fox was red hot in the third quarter, with Kobe getting him the ball consistently.

(2) Fisher was hot in 2OT, same thing...get the scrubs involved, and great things will happen.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Did I call it or what? I am a prophet, lol, a Lakers, prophet. 

(even though it's a pretty safe bet to say Kobe will have a massive game because it is more likely then not)


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

A good victory for the Lakers, You knew it was just a matter of time until Kobe Banged it up on Yao and he did just that. Sloppy game, but they got what's most important....The Big *W*


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself...Kobe *needs* to dish the ball out; just look what can happen:
> ...


Kobe would pass more if he thaught he wouldn't be able to make the shot.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Couldn't have said it better myself...Kobe *needs* to dish the ball out; just look what can happen:
> 
> (1) Fox was red hot in the third quarter, with Kobe getting him the ball consistently.
> ...


Yep. Play within the offense and good things happen. There were times last night, when Kobe had the ball and I watched everyone else. If they stood around, not moving, it was usually a bad shot by Kobe. But when they started to move, and run the offense, it was a thing of beauty; almost like a real bad ballet, but ballet-type movement nonetheless. 

I have been studying the offensive movement the last three years and end up screaming at the TV, "horry, get to your spot! Fisher, set that screen, Walker, get down in the post, everyone, MOVE!" I think sometimes they hear me...:laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> I have been studying the offensive movement the last three years and end up screaming at the TV, "horry, get to your spot! Fisher, set that screen, Walker, get down in the post, everyone, MOVE!" I think sometimes they hear me...:laugh:


I thought I was the only one. After a few beers, I am going crazy like Bobby Knight. We must have problems?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

what's crazy is that wifey jumped into bed with me during the first OT and she started screaming too! "what are they doing? They're going to lose if they keep playing like this!" And I'm trying to calm her down... problems, yeah, we might have a few. I think it's called being a die hard fan.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I totally disagree on Kobe. Did he force some plays Yes. BUT early in the season he played it the right way got his teammates involved and they stunk the joint up. Fox ,Fisher and Horry couldn't make shots and weren't playing any defense. Kobe has to be thinking I've given everyone ample time to get their games going but it hasn't worked. Phil identified this and turned Kobe loose. Since Kobe's gone off the team is 8-2 their best stretch this season. Taking over games means sometimes forcing things but it also means making great plays which Kobe did. How many times this year especially here has ALL OF US complained about the lack of production role guys were bringing. Even as a champion with the Bulls MJ had to score 50+ and force things for his team to win. No different here with Kobe. He wants to win plain and simple , he's tried every way possible this year to accomplish this, he's exhausted the possibilities. So when I see him forcing things sometimes I don't complain knowing in my mind he's tried doing things the other way. With Shaq hurt who else is going to score and fill that void, Fisher, Fox and Horry the same guys who haven't done it for the most part. 

Face it Laker fans this isn't the same team that won 3 straight titles this team is very different in its effectiveness and its confidence. Some players have slipped and ONE has improved , can't complain when all angles have been looked upon. This isn't the same team who could count on Fish, Fox and Horry on a nightly basis this team is different.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

of course you've made some good points jazzy, but what I'm saying is that the offense tends to falter when kobe does too much. Of course if he's the only one hitting shots, then he better take them. But there were times yesterday when he was able to do more by not shooting and it created shots for Foxy and Fish. As a whole, the TEAM looks and plays better when they run the offense. If they don't panick when they miss on a few posessions, then come back and get into it quickly, it usually works out for someone else to get an excellent look. The theory is to get everyone involved, that way if the defense focuses on one player, then there are a few others who usually have a good look.

What Kobe did last night was spectacular and at times necessary. But I'm concerned with it turning into the kobe show, not by his doing, but by everyone else standing around, waitin for kobe's show to start. Defenses can collapse on him and if no one else has rhe opportunity to get a look, then the lakers are done.


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

Good game by the Lakers...Can't wait until the next matchup.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> of course you've made some good points jazzy, but what I'm saying is that the offense tends to falter when kobe does too much. Of course if he's the only one hitting shots, then he better take them. But there were times yesterday when he was able to do more by not shooting and it created shots for Foxy and Fish. As a whole, the TEAM looks and plays better when they run the offense. If they don't panick when they miss on a few posessions, then come back and get into it quickly, it usually works out for someone else to get an excellent look. The theory is to get everyone involved, that way if the defense focuses on one player, then there are a few others who usually have a good look.
> 
> What Kobe did last night was spectacular and at times necessary. But I'm concerned with it turning into the kobe show, not by his doing, but by everyone else standing around, waitin for kobe's show to start. Defenses can collapse on him and if no one else has rhe opportunity to get a look, then the lakers are done.


Why was nobody concerned when it was the Shaq show. Don't tell me about Shaq geting others involved because thats not all together accurate while Shaq was putting up 40 ,Kobe was the teams facillitator. Now that Shaq is unable to put up dominant numbers Kobe's filled that role because in the triangle IT"S ALWAYS WORKED MOST EFFECTIVE when it had a dominant scorer rather guard MJ and KObe or Shaq. You need that dominant player to draw the focus of the defense off the passing lanes. NOW others not being involved is inconsequential now because they can't consistently produce every night. Kobe can. He and Phil tried it that way and all we did was complain about Fish , Fox and Horry. 

Phil is a great coach, he turned Kobe loose for a reason that reason being twofold a) Shaq can't carry the offense anymore because of injuryand b) because of the dipp on the role players effectiveness by age. So Phil understanding that Kobe's the only player on the whole team who's game had improved has seen fit to flip flop Kobe's and Shaq's roles. And it has worked, Phil realizes Kobe's going to force some bad shots from time to time NEWSFLASH TO MJ FANS Mj forced some also . But he NOW trusts Kobe to make good decisions and to listen to him when he says back off and move the ball. 

These ain't the Lakers of the past three years, these are the current injury riddled, aging champion. The Lakers aren't going to suddenly snap back into the form of the last few years because Fish, Fox, Horry, Shaw, and Shaq aren't the same players consistently anymore this is the new Laker plan with a young energetic Kobe leading and an older ,injured Shaq following. 

Give an example The Lakers from the 80's 


1st couple titles mainly won because of Kareem's dominance. 

2 middle titles won mainly because of Magic being the focal point ,Kareem had gotten older and more injury prone. Worthy also more part of the winning formula. 

Last title, Big Game James is focal point with Magic still a focal point and Kareem just there to support the other 2 guys. The same change going on with the current Lakers face it Shaq is no longer going to be the superman Shaq still dominant just not as but Kobe leading the charge while Shaq supports him.


----------

